# When do baby teeth fall out



## Janbee (Feb 22, 2009)

I have yet to see any of Roxys teeth come out, just wondered when the teething stage normally happens


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Janbee said:


> I have yet to see any of Roxys teeth come out, just wondered when the teething stage normally happens


I _think_ in most dogs it happens gradually over a period of weeks and months. From about 12 weeks to five/six months.

Barbara x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

We only actually found a few teeth of Rockys, he must of swallowed the rest lol!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

do they have no teeth at any time> ? what i mean is with a child they get gummy does that happen to dogs to ? or do the large teeth push the little ones out?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

That is a good question... Bailey has lost almost all of his teeth, he has many nice healthy adult ones now, except for a few still baby teeth. Like 5 or so... the vet wants $13.00 PER tooth to extract them on Friday (with his neutering) which is going to get really expensive! So, I would like to know if they will just be pushed out too....

BTW, we have never seen a tooth so he must swallow them. lol


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> do they have no teeth at any time> ? what i mean is with a child they get gummy does that happen to dogs to ? or do the large teeth push the little ones out?


The adult teeth coming in are suppose to push the baby teeth out but in alot of small dogs sometimes the baby teeth do not come out resulting in a double row of teeth and no they are never all gums with no teeth. They either got baby teeth or adult teeth or both LOL! Yes alot of times they do swollow baby teeth which is why you never find them.


----------



## gigimommy (Mar 5, 2009)

I have always just played tug of war with a booda rope with my other dogs,when they were teething, and i would just naturally 'yank' them out in the course of play!! No pain in fact my dogs never noticed. Just saw a tiny bit of blood on the rope, and a nice dark red hole, with the healthy tip of the new white tooth coming in.......


----------



## LoLa's Mommy (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a question Leo needs to be neutered soon what should I do about his "baby" teeth? should i have them pulled? also should I have my older chi, Lola's teeth pulled?? I can see them growing on top of each other.


----------

